# Potential New Hedge Mommy With Some Questions



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

I've been wanted a hedge for a while now and finally got around to doing some research. I've been on a binge with it actually. I wish I was this studious in school. Anyway, I've looked all over this forum and found so much excellent information. But there's still one question that remains unanswered on my list. 

Exactly how much kibble/wet food should I be feeding my hedgie? I know how much of the insects but not the rest. 

Also, my boyfriend has one and he just filled her cage with a fluffy bedding material And she just burrows in it all the time. 
I like this idea because he doesn't have to clean her cage nearly as often. Is this a good idea or should I do the whole fleece thing? 

I feel that I'm going to be a good mother And I'm looking forward to being a new mommy. I've taken care of rabbits before and hedgehogs sound much easier to take care of. 
I'm nocturnal myself and I keep my room cool and dark. But I've got my amazon wish list stalked with heating and lighting accessories referenced from here. So I'm not worried about keeping my hedgie warm.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Food wise, I think most people feed between 1/2 tablespoons of food.

I give Erin 25g wet food every night and she eats most of it, but when she was getting dry food she would only eat between 5-8g, so it really depends. It's a good idea to record how much your hedgie eats and if they start to eat less, you can catch it early.

What kind of fluffy bedding does your boyfriend use? Your hedgehog is going to go to the toilet just as much on any kind of material. Fleece is really easy to use though and much cheaper. Just chuck it in the wash when it's dirty.


----------



## Royal Rain 42 (Dec 18, 2014)

Personally I have always allowed Sonic to free feed, then added 3 or 4 kibbles of Natures variety raw bites every other day. But Sonic has a hard time holding weight, so its easier on him to give him as much as he wants when ever he wants. Its going to change from when your Heggie is a baby, to when it is an adult. 

I wish I had known about fleece when I first got Sonic! I hated working with shavings, even more so because he had mites when I first got him:/ Shavings, or even other forms of bedding just made life hard, because to clean it, you have to take everything out and redo. Plus making sure the stuff stays fresh and safe can be a hassle, mites are always a chance with shavings, then carefresh I have heard of them eating and not ending to well. 

With the fleece, I found it AMAZING. I bought a cheap small hand vacuum cleaner, so every day I spot clean the little piles, only wash once a week to be safe, allowing him to enjoy running around my kitchen ha.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

I think boyfriend uses a carefresh bedding. It looked very soft and fluffy. I've had rabbits, so I'm used to having to clean out those cages. But I think I'll just get a few fleece liners and use those instead. I'm still trying to convince my mother to let me get one. She still thinks that she'll be the one taking care of it. Even though she won't. That's a whole other battle. 
Food wise, I will only have to buy wet food because my dogs are actually already on the blue buffalo food that I was going to use. I was thinking I could just get a cup of it and put it in the blender and keep that nearby. That way I won't have to worry about my hedgie having trouble eating the kibble. Oh, we've got one of those fancy ninja blenders, so I'm not worried about that. 
I may try just giving him as much as he wants when he wants it for a little while until I start to see a pattern. I'll keep looking for some more measurement guidelines in the meantime.
Hedgie won't be coming home for a couple of months because we're in the process of getting new floors and the walls painted in the house. I don't want to bring one home in the middle of all that chaos. Also, I'm pretty sure the paint fumes won't be good for him anyway. The room he'll be staying in isn't getting painted, just the adjoining bathroom. I figure I'll wait until the fumes are gone. 
But that also gives me time to save up to get the best equipment possible for my hedgie. I don't have room for the 48" cage so I'm getting the 32" one. If I ever have room for the larger one, I'll get it.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh, and speaking of dogs. I have 2 in the house. They are small dogs about 12 and 14lbs. They are very well behaved. Anybody have any suggestions on how to introduce them?
I figure I'll keep the dogs out of the room until hedgie gets settled then sit on the floor with both animals. Have my parents hold the dogs and me hold the hedgie. Have them touch noses to meet and then watch them very carefully as they interact with each other.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't see why you have to "introduce" your dogs to your hedgie. I would keep all other animals away from it. It's too easy to spread disease and parasites, especially if the dogs go outside. There's always the chance of a quick attack even though the dogs are well behaved. 
Remember that hedgies are prey animals and they are VERY easily stressed out by us and other animals. You don't want to have the hedgie live it's whole life being stressed. You want your hedgie to thrive, not just tolerate life. 
I think the 32" cage is way too small. You need 4 square feet after allowing for wheel, litter box and sleeping quarters.
Please save up and get the bigger cage.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

I would never let my hedgie run around unsupervised with my dogs. I just want to show all 3 creatures that they are family and not things to be scared of. You make it sound like my dogs are disease infested like I don't take care of them. The 32" cage should be fine. I can't get the 48" because it's too BIG. I plan on getting a play pen anyway.


----------



## mayleenbrianne (Feb 20, 2015)

Is this safe for a hedgie to eat food from? https://www.etsy.com/listing/218125978/shabby-collage-tray-decoupaged?ref=shop_home_active_9


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have 32 inch cages and a play pen. I know this story. So if I can offer the voice of a year's experience, allow me just a moment. 
I absolutely will be getting bigger cages at my first financial opportunity. I was rushed into these and regret the smaller cages every day. Yes, there is *just* enough room, and yes, they get time out almost every day. However it is really, really not enough. 
Please don't make the same mistake I did. I was rushed to house 5 hedgies in a very short time. You have plenty of time. Get started on the right foot.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

MomLady is not nor would she ever insinuate that your dogs are diseased but there are certain diseases can be carried in from the outside on your dogs paws. Your hedgehog can even pick these up if you let them play outside. You must always weigh the risks with the benefits with anything. We are all here for the benefits of hedgehogs every where and we only give advice that we ourselves follow and feel is in the best interest of our hedgehogs. 

I have responded to this question on your other post so I will leave it at that.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't think I'll let my hedgie play outside for a while after I get it. I have a very large backyard and even with a play pen I'm afraid it will get out. It would be nearly impossible to find her in my yard. Even if they aren't very fast.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't you believe it! Hedgies are quick when they want to be!


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

If you want to give your pet the best life you really need to get the biggest cage possible. Their wheels are huge and by the time you have that and a proper size igloo he'll have very little left. They are immensely active at night and mine will run my entire bungalow floor area in a couple of minutes. He'll do this for 3-4 hours if I let him, non stop.
Saying a cage won't fit is pretty much never a correct statement. What your saying is I don't want to make the effort of making space for a bigger cage. Remember you can always make an extra story.
Don't percieve this a an attack on you as I'm sure your a great pet owner, but having witnessed first hand how active these creatures are I've changed my cage 3 times to give him what I believe is a suitable living environment. This has cost me a fortune and I wished I'd just got a big cage upfront. The recommended minimum of 2ftx2ft just is not really suitable any smaller is ridiculous.


----------

